# عرض خاص على شاشات للبيع باقل الاسعار والتوصيل مجانا لباب المنزل



## asmaa essa (30 مارس 2014)

1 - شاشة 32 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاثة مداخل HDMI -
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 699.ريال.
======================
2 - شاشة 39 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB -ثلاثة مداخل HDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1069 ريال.
====================
3- شاشة 40 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB -ثلاثة مداخل HDMI 
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1199 ريال.
===================
4- شاشة 42 لونا luna بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاثة مداخل HDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1429 ريال.
====================


التوصيل لباب المنزل مجانا لاهالى الرياض
و باسعار الشحن لباقى مدن المملكة 

ونتشرف بسيادتكم لزيارة صفحتنا على الفيسبوك والتوييتر لمشاهدة أجدد عروضنا ومنتجاتنا.

للتواصل عبر الشبكات الأجتماعية ومعرفة أخر أخبرنا: 


https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny

===========================
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
تليفون: 0598733331 / 0565765233/ 0508283782 / 0112661000 



دوام المعرض:
الفترة الصباحية:

8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا
الفترة المسائية:
4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساء


----------

